# Biscuit Joints



## johnjohn (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm working on a project and I don't know what size of biscuit to use.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Either do I.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.
Uh...you may need to tell us a little more abouit your project as in width and thickness of wood. That type of thing.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've often wondered if it mattered. I don't remember what size I use but so long as it doesn't get exposed anywhere then I don't think the size matters. 

I could be wrong though and have been before.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

i don't know what the rule is either but I use 20s on everything that isn't too big for them and drop to 10 only when 20s are too big. I think they make bigger than 20 also but I never have used anything bigger.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 29, 2007)

like the above, the biggest that I can get away with. greater gluing surfaces. If I can only go as wide as the 0's then i will double them up.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep,

I use 20's most of the time...... come to think of it... I don't recall using any smaller....Yet :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Big as posibble, 20's is what i know. Though I have a can of 0's that come in handy on the stiles of face frame cabinets.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Big as Possible here as well


----------



## kevin (Feb 16, 2007)

Been in this industry for a decade and don't think I have ever used a biscuit and doubt I ever will.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I like using them, I think they have a place for sure in woodworking. I have used the 20's when building plywood boxes for various uses, and they do help the joints.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

johnjohn,
I'm am purely a novice so take this for what is worth. Like the guys said in previous post, biggest you can get away with. I like to leave at least a 1/4 inch from the end on smaller projects. I just don't like getting close to the biscuit being so close to the edge. 

If this is a project that won't stand much abuse, I would go smaller if in doubt because a strong joint will likely not matter that much.


----------



## kevin (Feb 16, 2007)

I just prefer to use splines where you guys would use a biscuit. Stronger and doesn't swell, you can make as long (great for gluing sheet goods together) or short as you need and you never have to order those damn footballs. I use 1/8" masonite for the spline. Gonna get into dowelling asap


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

You size a biscut simply by picking the largest one you can use for the item. That is right from the manufacture of Plate Joiners. You should also keep your biscut in 2" from each end. Dosn't matter if you dowel, spline or biscut, as long as you glue it and do something more than a butt joint.


----------



## keepitstraight (Nov 12, 2006)

usually use two tens for miters on 1X6 casing and base (the log home thing, you know,) there are biscuits made out of a compressed plywood which my friend tells me work great and are stronger. never had strenght issues myself, just have to be really consistent about the plunges and making sure you don't try to match one board with a positive cup and one with a negative cup. that's a wrestling match you'll lose especially on prefinished.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

You could always use Dominoes. Secure, better joint, center better, multiple sizes for different parts of the project and fast. Dry knock up before gluing to check all joints and dimensions.:thumbsup: 
Couldn't resist. Sorry.:smile: 

Orson


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Orson Carter said:


> You could always use Dominoes.....


Orson I don't think pizza will hold up very well, but if I was gonna use it for jointing I would probably go with Pizza Hut brand. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Good call TT,
but in retrospect, McDonald's (Macca's) fries would be better. You know, the ones that slip down behind the seats when the kids have had some in the car and they sit there for weeks?. I don't think even Ebony is tougher than them. :smile: :laughing: .

Regards,

Orson


----------

